# Authentic German Potato Salad....



## 3montes (Sep 27, 2009)

This is a fantastic additon to smoked meats. Especially smoked sausages, pork roast and sauerkraut or ribs. This recipe is originally from the late 1800's and is formally known as Dacotah House German Potato Salad. It's been in my family for years. I haven't made it in some time and today I got the urge so I will share here.




I doubled the following recipe and it didn't quite fill the 6qt. crock.

2lbs. red potato's cooked with jackets. I steam them not boil. Let them cool and peel the jackets.

Cut 6 to 7 slices bacon and fry. Not crisp or brown but done. When bacon is nearly done throw in about 1 small diced onion. Remove from heat when onion is just warm.

Slice potatoes and season with:
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cbp
and 1/2 tsp Accent or Lawrys ( this is optional) 

Now in a sauce pan cook:
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup vinegar
1 1/2 cup water
Bring this under medium to medium high heat to a near boil.
Thicken this mixture with:
1 1/2 T flour
1 1/2 T cornstarch
(both ingredients mixed with water.)

Slowly add the flour cornstartch mixture stirring almost constantly. You will be able to feel the mixture thickening. I look for something just a bit thinner than say salad dressing. The starch in the potatoes will thicken it further later on. 
Bring to a boil and pour over the potatoes bacon and onion mixture.
Mix carefully but well.
This takes a few hours to blend and is better served the next day when the all the flavors have fully combined.

As you can see i use a crock pot. Make it the day before and let it slow cook all the next day untill the main course is ready. 
I am making Landjaegers (smoked German sausage) to go with it tomorrow.

Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## the iceman (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty.
Sounds very similar to my Mom's recipe. I'll have to ask her.
Tater salad is also good with fresh brats.


----------



## erain (Sep 27, 2009)

looks excellent man!!! love that hot german tater salad. have had it a couple times and always wanted to make it but didnt have a recipie. looks just like what i had too. thks for sharing complete recipie and nice pic too!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 27, 2009)

Ah, Hot German Potato Salad,  Love the stuff...

Thanks for the recipe...

Now all we need is some Sauerbraten & Sweet & Sour Red Cabbage & Apple Strudel.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks great I gotta try it but is the T a tablespoon or teaspoon?  I suspect tablespoon but want to make sure


----------



## rivet (Sep 27, 2009)

Few things are as good as a hot potato salad. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Recipe sounds good.  Thanks


----------



## 3montes (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep T=Tablespoon. The thickner is kind of a guessing game. Like I said add it slowly because the sauce thickens as it heats so you don't notice it thickening right away. Add some, stir and wait a few minutes then add some more until desired consistency is met.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes sir that looks awesome. Now I have had some really good potatoes salds in New York city and love it too. Thank for the real recipe and now we too can make it here.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 27, 2009)

Great recipe and thanks!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 27, 2009)

I really do like hot German potato salad too. Thanks for the recipe.


----------

